# 2 Tuna Recipes



## abjcooking (Nov 11, 2004)

JulieV
You should give these recipes a try then.  These are 2 of my favorites.

*Stuffed Tuna Shells*

I usually double this

18 uncooked jumbo shells (about half of 12-oz. Package)
1 cup frozen green peas
¼ cup plain yogurt
¼ cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
2 cans (6 oz.) tuna packed in water, drained
2 T. finely chopped onion
1 t. lemon juice
½ t. dried basil
½ t. dried oregano
¼ t. lemon pepper
salt and pepper to taste
dash of paprika

Cook and drain pasta shells as directed on package, pat dry

Rinse frozen peas with water drain and pat dry.  Mix yogurt and mayo in medium bowl.  Stir in remaining ingredients except paprika.  Gently fold in peas.

Spoon 1 heaping Tablespoonful tuna mixture into each shell.  Sprinkle with paprika.  Serve chilled or at room temperature. Or I sometimes reheat them.

*Pasta with Tuna Cilantro Cream*

Penne Pasta
500ml heavy cream or white sauce
1-2 cans of tuna in water, drained
1/2-3/4 chopped white onion
Fresh cilantro
1 large or 2 small, chopped tomato

1.	Saute onion in just a few drops of oil until tender.
2.	Add cream and bring to a boil.
3.	Bring down to a simmer and add tuna and cilantro.  Use your best judgment on the cilantro it can be a little over bearing, but you can always add in more as you go.  Just taste it as you go along and add as much as you like.  Maybe start with 5 pinches.
4.	Simmer for 5 minutes.
5.	Turn sauce to down to just about low.
6.	Start to cook pasta.
7.	Now just about the time the pasta is done add the tomato to the pasta. A little salt and pepper to taste.
8.	Strain pasta and add to sauce.  Simmer together for a few minutes to let pasta absorb the flavors.

I sometimes add the tomatoes at the very end if I want them to keep their texture


----------

